# Beaver



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a problem with a few beaver cutting down trees. This happened once before and I had a trapper come and get them. Is there anyone interested in trapping a few beaver to get them out of here. They are really starting to be a nuisance. Send me a PM if interested, I am real close to Ogden.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would but my job has me in Maryland until May sometime. If you dont get someone, contact the DWR and they will have a trapper contact you. The season closes on April 9 but the DWR will issue their trapper a permit to trap beyond that date. I trapped problem Beaver for the DWR for 5 years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you haven't already you can wrap the base of the tree with chicken wire until the beavers get taken care of.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks to all for their ideas and suggestions had a gentlemen contact me and he is going to come trap them soon as I get the permit today. 

"Critter" hadn't thought of the chicken wire that is a great idea I will use that in the future. The beaver have really raised hell with the trees.


----------

